# moving nucs



## wertzsteve (Dec 28, 2015)

when making nucs it is stated to move 2 miles. Question how long before I can move them back to my yard?


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

3 weeks should be good


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I have moved them back in as little as three days. A week is ample! The bees reorient to the new location as soon as they are moved. In 21 days the vast majority of all foragers will be dead and replaced by aging nurse bees.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

I don't have a place that's a few miles away to move nucs to, so I don't move them. I haven't had any problems. I usually add extra bees (shake three frames into the nuc) since the foragers return to the parent hive. Some times the nuc is placed next to the parent hive even, and no issues.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

wertzsteve said:


> when making nucs it is stated to move 2 miles. Question how long before I can move them back to my yard?


Why move them back? What's wrong with the other location?


----------



## Dan the bee guy (Jun 18, 2015)

GaryG74 said:


> I don't have a place that's a few miles away to move nucs to, so I don't move them. I haven't had any problems. I usually add extra bees (shake three frames into the nuc) since the foragers return to the parent hive. Some times the nuc is placed next to the parent hive even, and no issues.


If you don't have a place in a different yard this is the way to do it.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

I have my Nucs right up against my hives and they have been fine. I am certain I lose a few bees but it all seems to even out. If the nuc is thin on bees I trade places with an active strong hive.


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

WBVC said:


> I have my Nucs right up against my hives and they have been fine. I am certain I lose a few bees but it all seems to even out. If the nuc is thin on bees I trade places with an active strong hive.



^^^^
This


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

It depends on your bees. If the strong production colonies do not rob the mating nuc's, 200 yards away is probably OK. If robbing is a problem, mating nuc's may bee too small to defend even with a robbing screen, so move them 10 miles away to a place with a good flow and few bees.

I leave them for at least 22 days (time to check the mating nuc's anyways  ), so the new queen has a fairly normal beginning and gets her brood pattern up as normally as possible. To do otherwise would screw up brood judging. 

They can go right into the 10-framers on the same place if the nectar flow is good at the mating yard, and move onto the next flow that has nectar *and pollen* when that time comes. They now become Increaser colonies designated for overwintering or re-queening production colonies.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm sure you lose less bees, but I've never moved a split to another yard. If I did, I'd probably wait at least two weeks. Three wouldn't hurt. Anymore is probably unproductive.


----------

